
A simple Chrome extension that replaces your New Tab page with a to-do list - r11t
http://benhiller.github.com/chrome-todo/
======
ThinkWriteMute
It's awesome...except the new page tab is great too. There should be a way to
combine them. Perhaps two columns?

~~~
jazzychad
Maybe it's just me, but I can't stand the "New Page" tab. After a while, or if
I have a bunch of tabs already open, the New Page tab can take up to a minute
to load. I would rather just have a blank tab so I can start typing the URL
immediately. Hmm, maybe I should stop whining and write my own extension...

~~~
weaksauce
You can always try to clear out the cache. This was causing me lots of trouble
with firefox and opening up a new window. I seem to remember there is a faq
entry on the chrome site that prescribes this solution for your exact problem.

------
s3graham
I use <https://mail.google.com/tasks/ig?pli=1> instead so that it's network
hosted.

edit: extension to redirect new tab page, if you want:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bokbgdhblfolpfan...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bokbgdhblfolpfanocjafjhpjkebhlfk)

~~~
peregrine
Try this out too... <https://mail.google.com/tasks/canvas>

------
r11t
Apart from the minimalism I feel that the extension doubles up to hinder
procrastination since the list is visible every time you fire up the browser
or open a new tab.

------
oscardelben
You can use this in all browsers, Download the project and set the newtab.html
as your homepage. In safari you can also set it to open for new tabs.

------
paraschopra
7.5 mb download for this app. Looks rather heavy to me for a simple app.

~~~
dannyr
I know. I wanted to use it but it's just huge. Does the file size have an
impact on Chrome's speed even if you are not using the extension?

~~~
pavs
> Does the file size have an impact on Chrome's speed even if you are not
> using the extension?

No. Unlike Firefox, all extensions and tabs has their own processes. Go to
about:memory on chrome too see the processes running

------
whimsy
<http://www.newtabking.com/> seems to do this for FireFox. Are there any other
similar extensions for Firefox?

------
winter_blue
You could as well set your home page to a to-do list page (cookie-stored pwd
protected.) I think under the hood, that is approximately what this add-on
does.

~~~
s3graham
The new tab page is not the home page.

In Chrome you have to explicitly turn on the "Home page" button, and it has a
separate URL.

So, you basically never see your home page in Chrome, just the new tab page,
which you can only customize via extension.

------
Paton
Maybe I'll actually get things done now. _Installed_

~~~
Paton
I take that back... tasks are erased when you clear cookies/temp files since
it uses the HTML 5 web storage.

Could they not have made a permanent file elsewhere to store the data?

------
muon
Using this for some time now <http://www.stickyscreen.org/> clean and simple.

~~~
raptrex
does this use html 5 offline storage or cookies and its stored online?

~~~
muon
Sorry, I do not know how that works, I am not familiar with web programming.

------
lovskogen
Alternative: Set your "New page" as <http://teuxdeux.com/>

~~~
r11t
Teuxdeux looks neat too. However one drawback would be that it wouldn't work
without internet access, but the extension would since it stores data locally.

------
Concours
It's really awesome, a bit heavy but, haven't noticed any troubles with Chrome
so far.

------
raptrex
Good find, I love how simple and minimalist it is

------
spazmaster
so you guys are all windows users? Can't install extensions on my Mac Chrome.
:(

~~~
alexmat
Linux chromium builds work well too ;)

~~~
dingydoon
right

------
antimora
That's so simple - I like it

